# Camera Decision, HELP



## Joey (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey guys,
I am wanting to get into photography, mostly for outdoors use, (hunting,camping,fishing, sunrises, foggy mornings, lakes and such)
I am looking into either the Sony DSC-H9B with the 15x optical/2x digital zoom. 
Or the Nikon D40, 6.1 Megapixel, SLR, Digital Camera w/ 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G ED AF-S DX Zoom-Nikkor Autofocus.

I would like to start out taking more of the point and shoot and get into my own manual shooting, after learning more about photography.

I also do not want to spend a ton of money to start. Maybe 400.00

My question is which one of these cameras sounds best suited for me?
Or what other camera do you reccomend?
Also, What is the difference in the two cameras I mentioned?(I know the Nikon 18-55mm lense, but how does that lense compare to the sony's 15x/2x zoom?)

Thank you
Joey


----------



## Razorback (Nov 14, 2007)

I'll bite...I think w/ a $400 budget it going to be tight for what I'm suggesting but...The Nikon D40 (try to get the newer D40x) would be my choice...bigger sensor size (not more pixels but bigger physical chip) & interchangable lenses...plus if you get the Nikon you can grow into the Nikon family of accessories...this is killing me I'm a Canon guy...also check out www.dpreview.com & click their buyers guide button to compare & learn the differences between the brands & models.

Razor


----------



## rip18 (Nov 14, 2007)

To answer the last question first, the 18-55mm kit lens on the D40 compares to roughly 1/3x and 1.1x, so you don't have much "magnification" at all with that lens...  On the other hand, you have the option of buying other lenses in the future... Thinking 70 to 300 mm & a 2x converter which would be 2.8 to 12x...  The D40 would give you more flexibility in the longrun.

The H9B would be much smaller, fewer parts, etc. but less flexibility in the long run...  IGNORE the digital zoom (you can do that "better" in the computer with less loss of image quality).

To stay in your stated price range, you'll probably want to look at used cameras...

If we can help more, just yell...


----------



## ronfritz (Nov 14, 2007)

Joey - 

I think its hard to say for sure...if the $400 is a hard limit, I think you probably out to go with the Point and Shoot.  Both are going to take nice pictures if operated properly.  A D40 or D40x are really nice choices, certainly worth the money, and provides an opportunity to expand the cameras usefulness through purchase of additional lenses that will be useful if you someday by another camera body....but if that $400 is the real limit, I think you ought to stick with the Point and Shoot.  You might like to check out the camera Smokey just got becase (don't laugh Smokey), it has a shoe to which you could attach an external flash which can be really handy.  The zoom capacity is only a little less than the Sony you mentioned.

His is a Canon Powershot S5 IS.

You probably also want to reserve a little money for a tripod and Photoshop Elements.


----------



## leo (Nov 16, 2007)

*Joey*



> the Sony DSC-H9B with the 15x optical/2x digital zoom.
> Or the Nikon D40, 6.1 Megapixel, SLR, Digital Camera w/ 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G ED AF-S DX Zoom-Nikkor Autofocus.


  Either of your mentioned choices would do the job ..... as mentioned by rip, and others, the DSLR (Nikon D40) would require more lens for any "reach", but would give you a bunch more expansion choices in the future 

IMO, the Point and Shoot (Sony DSC-H9B)  would be the quickest way to get started in your "stated budget" .... Good luck in your decision and if you have any more questions please let us know


----------



## Hoss (Nov 18, 2007)

Great advice so far.  I gotta say if $400 is your hard stop, you may want to look down the road to see how soon you can come up with more cash if you look at the Nikon.  It's a fine camera, but you will outgrow the kit lens quickly.  Growth opportunities are best with the Nikon, but I'd think if you go that route, you really need to get two lens with it, the kit and something with a little reach.  A zoom with a top end of 200-300mm would get you started, but it will push you over the $400 limit.  If the funds to add that lens aren't available now or in the not too distant future, I'd lean with the P&S and use it as a learning tool till I could upgrade to the DSLR.

Best of luck with your tough choice.

Hoss


----------

